
Show HN: Deep Learning for Answering Questions about Images - chriskanan
http://www.askimage.org/
======
chriskanan
This version of our system only gets about 50% of typical questions asked by
people correct. Our near state-of-the-art system is around 60% accuracy, but
it requires significantly more processing time per image.

There are a lot of biases in the way people tend to ask questions that it has
learned to exploit, so don't expect it to handle unusual questions well.

------
qhoc
Is this open source? I can't seem to find the github repo.

